# switch to iproute2

## Zubziro

Hi I'm trying to switch to iproute2 ..

I emerged iproute2... unmerged net-tools

but when I try to update net-tools wants to reinstall.

Do i need those ? 

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

It's technically possible to remote net-tools provided you have baselayout-1.12 as that can work without the hostname command which net-tools provides.

Also, net-tools is in the system profile which means it will always try to merge in.

----------

## Zubziro

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> It's technically possible to remote net-tools provided you have baselayout-1.12 as that can work without the hostname command which net-tools provides.
> 
> Also, net-tools is in the system profile which means it will always try to merge in.

 

Thanks for info ... it would be nice if iproute could completele eliminate needs for net-tools .... i'm kin'd of minimalist and feels bad when there is "unused" / "very partialy" used installed packages on system.

shure many of users knows what I'm tolking about

----------

## R!tman

 *Zubziro wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   It's technically possible to remote net-tools provided you have baselayout-1.12 as that can work without the hostname command which net-tools provides.
> 
> Also, net-tools is in the system profile which means it will always try to merge in. 
> 
> Thanks for info ... it would be nice if iproute could completele eliminate needs for net-tools .... i'm kin'd of minimalist and feels bad when there is "unused" / "very partialy" used installed packages on system.
> ...

 

I feel exactly the the same way  :Wink: . That kept me from switching...

----------

## UberLord

If you guys feel that strongly about it then file a bug

----------

